# Ontario Hydro overbilling to be investigated



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

That monstrosity called Ontario Hydro that supplies hydro to millions of consumers in Ontario is being investigated for massive overbilling practices of it's customers. 

Regular billing was not done, the customers found that in some cases THOUSANDS of dollars were ripped out of their bank accounts unexpectedly on a catch up basise from their authorized bank withdrawals, which were supposed to be on a monthly basis.



> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toron...customer-service-to-be-investigated-1.2522575
> 
> The stories we’re hearing will be familiar to many of you in the media — stories of huge unexplained, catch-up bills, multiple bills or estimated bills with no rhyme or reason,” he said.
> 
> "And when customers try to get answers from Hydro One, they are stymied, just as my office has often been stymied when we intervened


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> That monstrosity called Ontario Hydro that supplies hydro to millions of consumers in Ontario is being investigated for massive overbilling practices of it's customers.
> 
> Regular billing was not done, the customers found that in some cases THOUSANDS of dollars were ripped out of their bank accounts unexpectedly on a catch up basise from their authorized bank withdrawals, which were supposed to be on a monthly basis.


 ... if the Ombudsman can't get results, God know who can. Talk about overbilling (aka legalized stealing) gone wild.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... if the Ombudsman can't get results, God know who can. Talk about overbilling (aka legalized stealing) gone wild.


Wynne should start by clean house in this overgrown fat pig corporation that not only is overstaffed with high salaried ineffective management but gouges their customers and makes life difficult
for them by ripping out thousands out of their bank accounts because they are totally inept at producing accurate billing on time?
Fire the whole bunch of those fat&greedy corpulent incompetent....well I'll stop here..I'm getting steamed up thinking about this!


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

carverman said:


> Fire the whole bunch of those fat&greedy corpulent incompetent....well I'll stop here..I'm getting steamed up thinking about this!


So....ummm...why did you vote for them (again)?
After all, Hudak promised to fire the whole lot...the fatcats at OPG, OPA, OEB...the whole bunch.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> So....ummm...why did you vote for them (again)?
> After all, Hudak promised to fire the whole lot...the fatcats at OPG, OPA, OEB...the whole bunch.


Harold, let me make it clear. I have NEVER voted for the Fiberals, McGuinty-Wynne. And I don't like unions..so where does that leave me in what is left to vote for on the Ontario political scene these days?
Let's face it, Hudak was just a bad choice, and while they are cleaning house, the Ontario PC should fire all those idiots that came up with Hudak's electioneering slogans.which backfired on him.

Now..from the rumours I've heard, ( not sure if this is true yet) about Christine Elliot throwing in her hat in the ring, for leader of the PC in their next conference chosing a new leader to replace Hudak,
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/chr...ty-to-run-for-ontario-pc-leadership-1.2686190

Perhaps they will have more success in the next election four years down the road.....Elliot vs Wynne vs Horwath (if she is still there by then).....woman to woman to woman...should be interesting..yes? no?
Carver will be making a lot of popcorn for the "big showdown" in 2018.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

carverman said:


> Perhaps they will have more success in the next election four years down the road.....Elliot vs Wynne vs Horwath (if she is still there by then).....woman to woman to woman...should be interesting..yes? no?


What concerns me about Ontario elections/politics - based on the recent results - is that the electorate has been structured in such a way that it has become virtually impossible for any political party to get elected without the full support & backing of the public service unions.

The LPO won a thumping majority of seats with about 38% of votes.
The lion's share of that 38% vote came from the various public sector unions & lobby groups.

Therefore, I fail to foresee a situation where any other political party can win a majority govt. without the public service union vote.
Given the low voter turnout (notwithstanding that this time it was marginally higher than 2011), it is pretty much mathematically impossible for the PCs or anyone else to win a majority in 2018 or beyond.

All Wynne & Co. have to do is keep appeasing the PS unions and keep growing the headcount in the public sector, and they are virtually assured of a long and fruitful reign at Queen's Park.
And they are certainly going about it right off the bat with this budget on July 2nd, which is targeted exclusively towards the benefit of the public sector.


----------



## Sammi (Nov 12, 2013)

This is OLD news. Hydro One has been working on customer service and cleaning the billing for months already. 

As for Hudak, firing fat cats, I don't think he ever mentioned Hydro One, just OPA and other governing authority groups. Not the actual generation/distrubtion of hydro.

And This article is about Hydro One, not Ontario Hydro which was split a long time ago.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

carverman said:


> ... in some cases THOUSANDS of dollars were ripped out of their bank accounts unexpectedly on a catch up basise from their authorized bank withdrawals...


This is why I never sign up for authorized withdrawals.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Sammi said:


> This is OLD news. Hydro One has been working on customer service and cleaning the billing for months already.
> 
> As for Hudak, firing fat cats, I don't think he ever mentioned Hydro One, just OPA and other governing authority groups. Not the actual generation/distrubtion of hydro.
> 
> *And This article is about Hydro One, not Ontario Hydro which was split a long time ago.*


Sorry, :OLD WINE in NEW BOTTLES. It's the same dysfunctional "monopoly" with the same ones running it!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> What concerns me about Ontario elections/politics - based on the recent results - is that the electorate has been structured in such a way that* it has become virtually impossible* for any political party to get elected without the full support & backing of the public service unions.


Nothing is impossible, difficult yes for the PCs to gain a foothold now that they have been decimated. 



> The LPO won a thumping majority of seats with about 38% of votes.
> The lion's share of that 38% vote came from the various public sector unions & lobby groups.


Right now yes..because of Hudak's (PC party) badly concocted election platform (if you could even call it that) and the unions deciding to do a protest vote against Horwath, who seemed to have lost their support by calling the election in the first place. 

Wait 3 years or so, down the road, with the increased taxation and out of control infrastructure spending and the wishy-washy union support will waiver for Wynne.
She already announced NO NEW MONEY AVAILABLE for RAISES ...give that a couple of years to "stew" and you will start to see a confrontation between Wynne and the powerful Unions..after the "honeymoon" is over that is. 



> *All Wynne & Co. have to do is keep appeasing the PS unions and keep growing the headcount in the public sector, *and they are virtually assured of a long and fruitful reign at Queen's Park.
> And they are certainly going about it right off the bat with this budget on July 2nd, which is targeted exclusively towards the benefit of the public sector.


Well, just like in a marriage, once the honeymoon(with the unions) is over and the Fiberals have to make some serious cutbacks to eliminate the deficit by 2017,,(2018 is an election year), the fireworks will start, no doubt.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

carverman said:


> She already announced NO NEW MONEY AVAILABLE for RAISES


...and you believe _*that*_?
I have some ocean-front property in Kansas that I'd like to sell you at a great price :biggrin:


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Ontario Hydro seems to be inept if they under bill for a long time and then automatically deduct more without notice to reconcile things. I wonder though how are there thousands that didn't notice they were being under billed for a long time? Did they all not notice or just decide to try and get away with paying less than they expected?

Am I missing something here?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> What concerns me about Ontario elections/politics - based on the recent results - is that the electorate has been structured in such a way that it has become virtually impossible for any political party to get elected without the full support & backing of the public service unions.
> 
> The LPO won a thumping majority of seats with about 38% of votes.
> The lion's share of that 38% vote came from the various public sector unions & lobby groups.
> ...


I disagree. The Liberals are ripe for defeat, given a credible government in waiting. The PCs should have been able to win both of the past two elections.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

andrewf said:


> I disagree. The Liberals are ripe for defeat, given a credible government in waiting. The PCs should have been able to win both of the past two elections.


+1 The only reason Wynne got her majority was because the message to most voters was clearly. "Stop Hudak!" 

If Elliot can take the next 3 years to carefully plan her strategy and make sure that it doesn't scare or pi*s off Ontario voters again..the outcome in the 2018 election may be a complete reversal of Liberal fortunes..
.especially if there are any more financial boondoogles like the gas plants, ehealth, ORNGE......

....or even this proposed ORPP headed by a neophyte that has no financial training or experience to pull it off successfully!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> ...and you believe _*that*_?
> I have some ocean-front property in Kansas that I'd like to sell you at a great price :biggrin:


Harold..now what wud ye be asking for the ocean front property?...I can flip it to the Kansas farmers..they need a break from all those Tornadoes that come through.:biggrin:

I only repeat what I heard announced by the bespectacled pedagogue, who is now "Queen" for 4 years.


----------

